# Need a good volumizer shampoo/hair spray



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I want to buy a good volumizer shampoo and hair spray but don't even know where to begin. Suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
_


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I've heard great things about Chris Christensen's Thick and Thicker. I don't need it yet (no Spoo), but I've been thinking about trying it on my own hair.:bird: All the human products I've tried either flat out (pun intended) don't work or don't last more than a couple of hours. I also wonder if her red shampoo would make my hair color last longer.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard the thick and thicker works really well on human hair. I just read this on the groomer forum.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I've heard great things about Chris Christensen's Thick and Thicker. I don't need it yet (no Spoo), but I've been thinking about trying it on my own hair.:bird: All the human products I've tried either flat out (pun intended) don't work or don't last more than a couple of hours. I also wonder if her red shampoo would make my hair color last longer.


This is a FANTASTIC product Love the spray as it does not make the hair stiff.. AhNPO IS OKAY .. 
Herbal Essence bodifying shampoo is fabulous for every day


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

You may have already heard this, but a competitive groomer told me to that if you use a product like thickNthicker that you need to wash it out very soon after or it will cause matting. 

As for shampoo, I'm sure there are cheaper ones that work, but I have been using Isle of Dogs on Cash. I use the either the Stand Up shampoo or Royal Jelly Shampoo. I love both of them!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

like cash said i would totally recomend isle of dog stand up its the best shampoo i have used so far and its smells amazing


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> like cash said i would totally recomend isle of dog stand up its the best shampoo i have used so far and its smells amazing


Have you tried their 2 build conditioner?


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

not yet i brought the stand up for todd and a fue of my customers dog that i use for dog grooming comps and its made a massave diffrence.....

is the 2 build good?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> I've heard great things about Chris Christensen's Thick and Thicker. I don't need it yet (no Spoo), but I've been thinking about trying it on my own hair.:bird: All the human products I've tried either flat out (pun intended) don't work or don't last more than a couple of hours. I also wonder if her red shampoo would make my hair color last longer.


Oooh, I am the human hair expert! My mom is a stylist.
If you want your red to last, I know a product that rocks, but it's INCREDIBLY EXPENSIVE. But it works. It keeps all of my manic panic/special effects colors from fading. They're only supposed to last a month or so, but my color keeps vibrantly for 2 months plus. This is the stuff:

http://www.amazon.com/Pureology-Hyd...473968?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1265322847&sr=1-1

I swear by it, and a little lasts a long time.
I wash my hair daily, which I know you shouldn't, but I'm greasy otherwise.


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

newpoodlemum said:


> not yet i brought the stand up for todd and a fue of my customers dog that i use for dog grooming comps and its made a massave diffrence.....
> 
> is the 2 build good?


I haven't tried it yet. I bought it but have been afraid it would make Cash's coat too soft. I think I might try it this weekend though. I'll let you know.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

the IOD, Stand up or Royal Jelly shampoo's are GREAT and the 2 Build conditioner is great and doesn't soften the coat if used as directed. I tend to dilute it just a tad more than recommended, simply because I don't want ANY softness when I'm going to be scissoring a curly coat. It's so much easier to get a smooth finish if the coat is nice and crisp 

The CC Thick and Thicker products Like the spray and gels, will make a coat more prone to matting, but then, any styling products will, and they all should be washed out sooner than if no products were used. Some can also attract dirt, dust, and pollens (etc) which can make the coat dirtier quicker, as well as, weigh down the coat and make the groom look worse in a shorter period of time.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I cant stand Chris Christiansen (sp) products personally. The hairspray falls flat (at least here in humid as heck NC) 
I just wash normally. 
For hairspray I use Freeze It, its people hairspray, you can buy it at wal-mart...that is of course if you have left it at home, and you try to find it at wal-mart close to the show grounds...they wont have it  http://www.walmart.com/ip/Freeze-It-Mega-Freeze-24-Hour-Extreme-Hold-Hair-Spray-11.6-oz-2pk/12559404

It works wonders, I have probally tried a bazillion different kinds, both for dogs and people and this is the best, plus its only like 4 bucks


----------

